# Look what I just bought!



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230536184927#ht_547wt_932

Never used a lever before but I'm really excited!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Wehey! Ideal! It's pretty much the same as a Pavoni so spares are readily available which is good news. I've serviced a few so know them inside out if you have any problems/questions.

Levers are great. They're a bit trick at first and will take some practise to get consistent espresso, but once you've got the knack they're a real joy to use. Don't forget to only fill the boiler half way.









Good luck and don't forget so include some photo's of your first espresso attempts!

Lee


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Lee, that's really reassuring that you have experience with them. Although I did physics at Uni my engineering skills leave a bit to be desired, so beyond replacing the PF gasket I think I'll be clueless.

I'm really only drinking espresso at the moment so the fact that it might not be a huge steamer isn't an issue for me at all. In the end I think this is probably the cheapest way to great espresso and should satisfy me for a good while until I can afford a big hx or double boiler (or a cremina if I catch the lever bug!).


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So I've had it a couple of weeks now and really love it!

I'll post some pics up soon, and hopefully some crema-laden shots too 

The few things that frustrate me are:

- no pressure gauge (as it's the 8 cup version) so I just have to go by the boiler cycles

- The first shot is always the worst (usually very bitter). I'm not sure whether the group isn't hot enough at this point (I try not to flush too much at first as the boiler doesn't hold that much water).

- Small boiler as above. Enough for maybe 4 (short) doubles if you have small flushes inbetween.

- Only makes tiny shots/ristretto unless you do more than one pull/fellini (which I think probably does affect the integrity of the puck). It's fine most of the time as I like ristretto but it would be nice to make a lungo or standard double every now and then.

That said I have made some really really tasty espresso with it, better than I've had anywhere but at Kaffeine/Monmouth. It does feel a bit like luck when it happens which can be annoying as it's hard to work out what I did well that made the difference.

I'm also getting frustrated with my MC2, as the grinds seem to clump a lot so getting an even distribution isn't that reliable.

It came with a load of extras: a spare PF, milk jugs etc plus a load of spare gaskets/seals. As I don't know much of the past history I feel like I should attempt some sort of service for it but don't really know where to start (the steam wand is a tiny bit drippy even when tight shut which probably indicates it needs a bit of TLC). Anyone have any general maintenance tips?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I always wanted a lever machine like this. If you have the time and patience then I think these are brilliant.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

As promised, pics!



















This was the first shot after warming it up this evening. The grind was perhaps a bit coarse, there wasn't that much resistance when I pulled down. The volume is fairly typical for one pull with a fellini move. This wasn't quite as bitter as a lot of 'first shots' I've had recently but I think I did a bit more of a flush through as I wasn't making that many shots.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooooh Nice!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you're having fun!

The drippy steam wand is just a little seal. The valve comes off and apart really easily. COuld you take a photo of the seals/gaskets that came with the machine, and I'll tell you what they are for. It's really simple to take the piston assembly apart. At the bottom of the lever there is a bolt with two Circlips. Pop off the circlips and pull out the bolt. Lift up the lever and "bobs yer uncle" the piston will fall out of the group head! There are two rubber seals on the piston, they are not "O" rings as such but kind of a U shape. I'll post a diagram in a mo. it would be well worth replacing these if you have them as these seal the water and of course give you the pressure. If they are a bit leaky, you wouldn't really know about it you'll just get poor pressure. (You'll need a bit of high melt point grease on them as well. This comes as part of the "service kit" though. (I can't remember who does La-pavoni spares but I'll get back to you!

I love the photos too! I particularly like the sneaky little appearance of a red Grindenstein knock out box in the reflection!

Pic to follow!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

LeeWardle said:


> Pic to follow!


*I really am a better engineer than this pic would suggest!!!!! *

Although not "technically" accurate, this is pretty much how it works, so you can see that the two seals are pretty important!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lee

I work in a company full of engineers and I would say that your drawing conforms to my experience of drawings done by engineers. One of my jobs in a previous incarnation was to interpret the ideas and sketches of the aforementioned engineers and recreate them in a way that could be understood by others. Based on your drawing, I would say you are probably a very good engineer, however, I question whether branching out into technical illustration would be a good career move.


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

liquidmonkey2000 said:


> Lee
> 
> I work in a company full of engineers and I would say that your drawing conforms to my experience of drawings done by engineers. One of my jobs in a previous incarnation was to interpret the ideas and sketches of the aforementioned engineers and recreate them in a way that could be understood by others. Based on your drawing, I would say you are probably a very good engineer, however, I question whether branching out into technical illustration would be a good career move.


Engineers generally produce very good drawings (and sketches) which are easily understood by other engineers.

All others without the necessary years of training need the simple Mickey Mouse Primary Colour versions









Unfortunately, whilst it is relatively easy to produce a quick, accurate, hand drawn, 3-dimensional sketch on a piece of paper and show it to the person sitting next to you, modern technology makes this a much harder proposition to convey unless you want to spend too many hours sitting in front of the CAD workstation.

On occasions like this MS Paint becomes a bit of a curse.

Peter

(Engineer & Designer for 35 years)


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

How very dare you.


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

My late Grandfather was a draftsman by trade back in the days before CAD. Some of his technical drawings I have seen, all done by hand, are incredible.


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

With reference to lookseehear's earlier post. Love your recent purchase by the way. I absolutely love these lever models as i am the No.1 domestic espresso machine engineer in Scotland and we are the UK's lead La Pavoni service and repair centre where i service and repair, in and out of warranty machines every day of all models. I love the G105 which you have i had the G106 model myself for a while. Funny i saw a G106 sell on ebay this afternoon for only £160 including postage. Mindblowing! Anyway if you need any advice, tips or of course any spares etc... for your machine then please don't hesitate to let me know. Dave.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave, perhaps lots of questions coming your way in the future!

I do love it but find it a very frustrating experience so far, great shots and sink shots when I feel like I'm doing the same thing each time!


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Ha ha yes they are like a woman really! A thing of beauty and something you would like to get your hands on and when you do sometimes she will love it and give you the result you are looking for and others she will throw a sissy fit and leave you feeling out of sorts ha ha! I don't get it though as maybe i have been working on them for long enough but i service or repair at least one or two of these a day and when it comes to the espresso testing part i pull the lovliest espresso everytime either with the old or new group and i use different coffees some of which have been sat in the workshop for donkeys and still the perfect crem every time! I am La Pavoni Boy!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So I have a quick question for anyone that knows about these machines. I'm trying to replace the thick rubber gasket/seal that closes and opens the steam wand. I have a spare which is the right size but I can't see how to get the old one off without taking the rubber handle off the end, which I can't work out how to do!

If that's not enough info I can provide some pics, let me know if you might be able to help. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pics please


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

As requested!

I need to get the black thick rubber gasket off but I think it needs to go over the end where the knob is.theres a small pin I think going through it but I don't know how to get it off.

edit: more detailed picture added


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

For anyone interested I managed to get the pin out of the handle with a hammer and a thin metal rod. The new gasket is on and the stream wand is no longer leaking


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

glad to hear you got it sorted. Very shiny btw









In regards to a previous passing comment, I'm also seeing a fair amount of clumping on my mc2, so I'm using what is apparently called WDT - meaning a vigorous stir of the grounds using a straightened paperclip prior to distribution and tamping. Not ideal, but it seems effective in removing any big clumps.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So I just made a minor mod to my factory, with a custom steam tip!

I did what the guy did in this youtube video which is essentially buy a cap nut and drill a 1.5mm hole in the end then replace the stock 3 hole tip.






On my first try I got the best micro foam I have ever made and it was really really nice to pour. Anyone with a similar machine I would definitely say give it a go, it made a huge difference to me.


----------



## jeffkarsondo (Jan 12, 2011)

A real beauty! Nice photos too man.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Today I made myself an even better custom steam tip! I used another one of the cap nuts that I bought, I span it on the end of a drill bit and filed the hex bit of it off, then used wet and dry paper to smooth it out.

Original 3 hole tip on the right, normal 1 hole cap nut in the middle and new one on the right.



















I'm thinking about filing it to a taper so it's flush with the end of the pipe on the machine, but for now I'm really pleased.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very interesting, and thanks for the photographs.


----------

